# Range Rover Sport New Car Detail



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

*Products Used*

Auto Finesse Iron Out
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Auto Finesse Citrus Power
Auto Finesse Lather
Auto Finesse Avalanche
Auto Finesse Rejuvinate
Auto Finesse Desire
Auto Finesse Illusion
Auto Finesse Tripple
Auto Finesse Hog Hair Brushes
Auto Finesse Hide
Auto Finesse Handi Puck
Auto Finesse Waxmate

Gtechniq L1
Gtechniq C4

Microfibre Madness Incredimitt
Wheel Woolies

Karcher K7 Pressure Washer

*Process*

When the car was ordered, it was made clear that the dealer and their valet team was not to prepare the car in any way, and to leave all protective wrappings on both inside and out. The dealer was very understanding and was happy to oblige!

Thankfully, the cars are built in Solihull, so take a journey from their factory to a storage compound, then from the compound to the dealer via transporter - which means they dont spend too long being exposed to the elements, and rail dust! The car was built on thursday, and arrived at the dealers for collection on tuesday, but was still quite dusty and dirty!

Some photos as it arrived;
































































Quite dirty as you can see, but nothing too bad. First thing to do was remove all the wrapping. I was expecting to have to use some tar and glue remover for the residue, but very little was left behind.!

I gave the whole car a spray with Auto Finesse Citrus power to start breaking down some of the grime, left it for a few minutes then gave the car a good foaming with AF Avalanche. While it got to work, I went round all the shuts, grills and badges with an AF Hog Hair brush to remove some of the grit and dirt. The door shuts were also cleaned with brushes and AF Citrus Power.














































I rinsed the car down, paying extra attention to the shuts and roof, to remove as much dirt as possible before the wash phase. It was done carefully and gently with AF Lather, and a microfibre madness mit.

Once the whole car was washed, I went round the whole car feeling the paint for any overspray. Luckily, as it had only covered a short distance, there was very little, so thankfully claying was not needed! I did however spray the lower portions, wheels , tailgate and bonnet with AF Iron Out first, rinsed off, then again with Oblitarate.










A reasonable amount of iron in the wheels, but I wasnt too worried about focusing on the wheels, as they are being treated to C5 Wheel Armour by our good friends over at Clean and Shiny!

Next up, I debadged the car at the rear, using a hair dryer to slowly heat the badge and glue, and then fishing line to gently cut through. What was left was a nasty super adeshive residue, that required a few hits of Oblitarate, a credit card to help remove and a lot of time and patience, but eventually it was all clear without any signs of marking!










The car was rinsed off once more, before being dried with a Metrovac Car Dryer, and AF Aqua Deluxe, which is absolutely brilliant I must say!










As you can see, the paintwork was already very glossy without any protection!










Next up, the paintwork was lightly polished by hand using the AF Handi Puck with a microfibre pad, and AF Rejuvinate. Rejuvinate is described as a 'Pre Wax Cleanser' with a deep cleaning action, leaving a perfect surface to apply a wax. One panel was treated at a time, before gently buffing off with a plus microfibre towel.



















Once removed, it was time to apply the first layer of Auto Finesse Desire wax. It was applied by hand using their waxmate applicator, as thinly as possible. The whole car was waxed, and then left for 10 minutes before buffing off.




























As the wax cured, all trim was protected with Gtechniq Permanant Trim Restorer. This keeps everything looking black, repels dirt and also beads up nicely! It was the ideal time to apply it as they were perfectly clean. It is wiped on, before being immediately removed. No photos of application as I had to work quickly!

The exhausts were polished, and then it was time for a break, as Desire needs at least 3 hours between layers.

A sandwich and numerous cups of tea later, a second layer of Desire was applied. This increases the gloss, as well as providing increased durability, and also evening out the wax layer.

As darkness fell, I wiped off the glass, and gave the car one last wipe down.

2 Layers of Desire;










*Day 2*

The following morning, I started by completely detailing the interior, as well as protecting all leather with Gtechniq L1. A simple spray on wipe off solution, that stops dye transfer, reduces wear and tear and helps keep the leather in tip top condition.

All leather surfaces were first cleaned with Auto Finesse Hide cleaner. It was surprising how dirty the seats were considering they were new; there were greasy marks and odd stains dotted round the car, but nothing that didnt come out! Once they were clean, the L1 was applied.

The mats were also treated with Gtechniq I1 Fabric Guard, which makes them completely waterproof, and helps repel dirt and stains. (Not photographed)

The windows were also wiped down instead, as well as the dash and steering wheel etc. The grand black wood trim was also gently dusted down, then polished with some AF Tripple, which leaves a thin layer of carnuba wax for added gloss.

The gloss black trim (side pillars) was polished using AF Tripple.

All glass will be coated with Gtechniq G1 Glass Sealant, again thanks to Clean and Shiny, so there was no need to polish it!

Tyres were given two coats of AF Satin.














































Finally, Auto Finesse Illusion wax was added. This is their show car wax, lasts 2-3 months and adds ridiculous levels of gloss and shine!










And for the finished photos..
































































*Best Till Last*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work :thumb:

Reflection!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

superb, great work and write-up


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

looks ace that mate! Great reflections....


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Do you like Auto Finesse by any chance lol, great products though. Lovely write up and great work on a stunning RR.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic!:thumb:


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

gibbo555 said:


> Do you like Auto Finesse by any chance lol, great products though. Lovely write up and great work on a stunning RR.


How did you know? 

Thank you, it was hard work but paid off :thumb:

Bertie


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, I hope I don't see it on the motorway driving along up someone's rear end, like alot of em do!


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Hahaha have to agree with that statement!

But no it wont be, its still being run in, and cruising along in the left hand lane is where it will spend all its time. Our last journey returned an average of 40.2mpg!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, I hope I don't see it on the motorway driving along up someone's rear end, like alot of em do!




Lovely car and excellent write up. :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Love that interior, car looks fantastic great job..


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work and nice car! Xx


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely car, great write up as well! Where did you get your gazebo and what size is it? I have been looking for one for a while. Is it a one man job to put up and take down?
Thanks


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job and car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice job:thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

The gazebo was borrowed from a friend, I will find out the make and where he got it from.

Its more a 2 man job, I think it would be quite a struggle doing it alone. It is also very large, the seats were folded down in the range rover to get it in the boot! And very very heavy!

It completely covered the whole car, its very big!

I will get the make and post back ASAP.

Thanks for all your comments 

Bertie


----------



## WT Taggarit (Jan 4, 2015)

That is one sick video... Fantastic job mate.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Can someone pass me the tissues ?


----------



## Jev (May 15, 2013)

Good work buddy. I need one of those car gazebos! Is that particular one easy to put up? My car is wearing desire wax atm atm and beading as good as anything


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

very nice job mate:thumb: looks exactly how the mothers did when hers arrived couple of weeks back, I made sure they didn't was that too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning spec that, love the interior choice! Great work too, good, honest, hard graft and the car looks great for it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Great Bertie


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A wonderful result from an untouched example you would need a sky hook to clean that roof.

Great job, John Tht.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice work. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you all 

It was a long struggle on deciding the interior, it was tan or the usual black!

It looks quite orange in some photos, but is not, its a really nice colour! But glad I went for it, its really nice and you dont often see it. We were trying to see a full tan interior before we finalised it, and the 3 dealers we spoke to, none could find a car with it in, they said its not very popular! 

The black seat backs are being trimmed in tan leather, as the dealer and land rover uk told us they would be, but turns out they are black! They have given us £500 to have them done which was nice!

Bertie


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Top job done there. Congrats on the car, it's stunning.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Scenyx said:


> Thank you all
> 
> It was a long struggle on deciding the interior, it was tan or the usual black!
> 
> ...


I think so many go for the white paint/black combo which is such a shame. They do so many classy combinations (like yours) which are too nice to miss out on. My Father-In-Law went for Chile Red with Ebony/Ivory Interior and Grand Black trim...





Sorry for Hi-Jacking the thread!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning RR mate, it really doesn't get much better than that. Love your tan interior. Superb job and certainly well worth all your hard work. Enjoy


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic work, very well done.

Lovely car too


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks great, I have one the same colour, but you put mine too shame. The dealer 'preped' it before collection, the pillars are a mess hope to get it sorted next week.
Do you have a photo taken from the rear quarter? I'm on the fence about getting mudflaps, I think without them you can see too much rear tyre, but I've not seen a black one with them.


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

I will try and find one


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

the reflection on the rear pillar is great, mine looks like a CD.
And I will be ordering some flaps tomorrow, cheers


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you 

They are honestly as soft as butter, I only went over them with a AF Hog Hair brush and they still really marked. Will need constantly polishing with something like tripple!

And yes the mudflaps are good, they help with keeping it clean too


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

getting gtechniq CS on it, hope this will stop a bit of the marring.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, the pillars are a real pain, always marked no matter how hard you try and protect them. I agree about mudflaps, they look good and help minimise dirt. Mine has had them since new.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Gorgeous car. Great work as well!


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you 

Is there anything you can coat the gloss black plastic in to protect them?

Something like Exo or Crystal Serum Black?

Bertie


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunning job there and lovely car too. Such a beast!


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazing reflection been thinking about some illusion for my red polo


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Get some, its awesome


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fabulous work, well done.


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

stunning


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

I live by the factory and see these roll out all the time, nice to see this has gone to a great home.


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent job, well done. 

I'm guessing by the reg someone is into shooting...clays perhaps?


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Game, mainly pheasant & grouse


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Excellent job.

My first new car was scratched by the valeters, so I asked for another new car and like you had it delivered untouched.

Very satisfying that first clean seeing the car swirl free. Stunning finish.

As an aside where did you get the gazebo from please?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

Scenyx said:


> Game, mainly pheasant & grouse


Good man....I'm a clays type


----------



## Scenyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Good man....I'm a clays type


Nice nice, what do you shoot? Over and under for clays?


----------

